# [forum] c'est quoi ? [Resolu]

## lbr

Oui, donc c'est quoi les n00b, till???, veteran, et autre grades qui apparaissent dans le forum sous le pseudo ? Comment sont-ils affectés ? qui les "incrémente" ?Last edited by lbr on Fri Jan 14, 2005 1:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zdra

C'est en rapport avec le nombre de postes que tu as fais. de 0à100 c'est noobs etc... fin je connais pas les limites exactes. à 1000 on passe vétéran  :Very Happy:  Fin bon tout ça est automatique et ne change rien, on a pas des droits en plus  :Wink: Last edited by zdra on Fri Jan 14, 2005 12:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yoyo

Je ne sauris que trop te conseiller d'aller faire un tour sur le forum FAQ : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=40

Enjoy !

----------

## lbr

Pour ceux, qui comme moi, se sont posés la question ...

 *Quote:*   

> Postcount does not reflect knowledge in any way. It merely refelcts how often a user posts to the forums. With the exception of Off The Wall, where posts do not increase postcount.
> 
> User ranks:
> 
>     * n00b: 0 - 74 posts
> ...

 

l33t signifie quoi ?

----------

## lbr

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Je ne sauris que trop te conseiller d'aller faire un tour sur le forum FAQ : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=40
> 
> Enjoy !

 

merci !

----------

## kernelsensei

leet  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

 *lbr wrote:*   

> l33t signifie quoi ?

 

l33t = 1337 = leet = elite

Je ne retrouve plus le cite où il était question de toutes ces notations et de leurs origines ...

----------

## zdra

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=197551&highlight=l33t

----------

## yoyo

 *zdra wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=197551&highlight=l33t

 

Ahhh !!!

Voila ce que je cherchai ... Merci zdra (à noter que le lien que je donne dans ce post est mort; dommage   :Sad:   ).

----------

## lbr

Me voila désormais bcp plus cultivé : merci  :Wink: 

----------

## razer

 *lbr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> l33t signifie quoi ?

 

Encore un qui ne connait pas la culture linuxienne :

http://www.tsgk.net/cowboyz/linux.html

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

 *razer wrote:*   

> http://www.tsgk.net/cowboyz/linux.html

 Trop cool !!!

C'est le lien mort dont je parle juste au dessus !!!

Et hop, mise à jour du bookmark.

Merci razer.

----------

## Enlight

'tain j'vien de me prendre un fou rire au boulot ça l'fait pas!!!

----------

## Trevoke

Aye aye aye je devrais pas lire mais je resiste pas !   :Laughing: 

----------

## Oni92

 *razer wrote:*   

>  *lbr wrote:*   
> 
> l33t signifie quoi ? 
> 
> Encore un qui ne connait pas la culture linuxienne :
> ...

 

J'adore ce site  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

J'ai pas pu lire jusqu'au bout, j'ai trouvé ce site insultant envers toute la communautée Linux ! 

Je ne peux pas comprendre que vous preniez ceci à la légère !   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Je D3cOnn3 AaAhHa ! MoRt3l Ce SiTe  :Very Happy: 

Sérieux j'ai bien rigolé  :Smile: 

Sutout le coup du message qu'il fallait lire 50 fois pour se persuader de la supériorité de linux...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Polo

j'ai du lire une autre version... j'ai plutot vu marqué 500 fois....

Et si t'es pas convaincu, tu te repaye un tranche de 300....

Et il appelle ca un "argumentaire objectif et consistant"  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

vraiment MDR  :Razz: 

----------

## razer

Le plus drôle c'est que je suis persuadé que le gars est un linuxien convaincu   :Laughing: 

Quelqu'un qui n'aime pas linux et sa communauté ne peut pas avoir autant d'humour, généralement ces gars là sont aussi idiots que leur OS   :Very Happy: 

Et "machin" de Zipiz, vous connaissez ?

http://www.zipiz.com/kronik1.htm

Ce gars écrit des trucs fantastiques :

http://www.zipiz.com/kronik.htm

----------

## razer

 *razer wrote:*   

> Le plus drôle c'est que je suis persuadé que le gars est un linuxien convaincu  
> 
> Quelqu'un qui n'aime pas linux et sa communauté ne peut pas avoir autant d'humour, généralement ces gars là sont aussi idiots que leur OS  
> 
> Et "machin" de Zipiz, vous connaissez ?
> ...

 

Morceau choisi, sur Windows 2000 :

"Laissez passer le power user professionnel, il a maintenant un système à la mesure de ses rêves les plus débridés. Quant à la version serveur la chose est disponible, si l'on peut dire en trois parfums, server, advanced server et data center. La dernière déclinaison étant censée supporter des architectures comportant jusqu'à 32 processeurs. A mon avis ils devraient arrêter d'introduire des gaz euphorisants dans les circuits d'air conditionné chez Microsoft, je ne vois pas d'autre explication rationnelle à ce délire hallucinatoire, parce que se payer une machine à 32 processeurs pour mettre du Windows dessus, fût-il 2000 data center ça revient strictement à s'offrir une Ferrari Testa Rossa pour brouetter du fumier sur des chemins de campagne remplis d'ornières."

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Ah les francais, c'est gratine.  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

heu en parcourant le forum, j'en ai vu d'autres comme develloper site-admin (ça je comprends) mais j'ai vu un gars qui était bodhisattva...si quelqu'un sait ce que c'est en tout cas, il avait plus de 2700 posts à son actif.

----------

## bosozoku

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> heu en parcourant le forum, j'en ai vu d'autres comme develloper site-admin (ça je comprends) mais j'ai vu un gars qui était bodhisattva...si quelqu'un sait ce que c'est en tout cas, il avait plus de 2700 posts à son actif.

 

En parcourant les FAQ du forum : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=24074

edit : pour les non anglophobes voici un peu de lecture : http://kyky.essortment.com/whatisbodhisat_rfld.htm

----------

## Enlight

pardon, les autres ayant été cités j'ai pas pris la peine de regarder!

 *Quote:*   

> In Tibetan Buddhism, a Bodhisattva is anyone who is motivated by compassion and seeks enlightenment not only for him/herself but also for everyone...

 

hein??!! faut avoir installé enlightenment pour être bodhisattva??? oki je -->[]

EDIT : hum... réussie ma vanne pourrie,  heuresement qu'y a pas de compteurLast edited by Enlight on Tue Jan 18, 2005 3:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bong

 *Quote:*   

> In Tibetan Buddhism, a Bodhisattva is anyone who is motivated by compassion and seeks enlightenment not only for him/herself but also for everyone...

 

Mais non, pas besoin d'installer enlightment  :Very Happy: 

Ce sont d'anciens Modos qui pourraient etre considéres comme des moines a la recherche de l'illumination!

----------

## Dais

Ouais ! CF ma sign  :Razz: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Ouais ! CF ma sign 

 Il y a quelques retour-chariots pas vraiment indispensables dans cette signature ...   :Mr. Green: 

[TROLL ON]

L'illumination se trouverait-elle dans l'espace de ta signature ??   :Razz: 

[TROLL OFF]

----------

## Dais

C'est plutôt que mon message étant court, ma sign y est collée, et que le td de gauche étant plus en hauteur, ça force le td de droite à l'être aussi :p

Maintenant

[troll]

L'illumination est en chacun de nous, mais si tu cliques sur ma signature, le choc de voir que ce n'est pas un lien te fera atteindre l'Éveil  :Razz: 

[/troll]

----------

